# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Ärtzebeschreibung

## Hans-W.

Hallo Freunde,

Ich habe gerade etwas gelesen wobei mir dieser alte Witz wieder eingefallen ist:

Wie unterscheiden sich diverse Fachärzte von einander?

Der Chirurg weiß nichts, kann aber alles;

Der Urologe weiß alles, kann aber nichts;

Der Pathologe weiß alles, kann alles, kommt aber immer zu spät;

Der Pschychologe weiß nichts, kann nichts, hat aber für alles Verständnis.

Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Mein Versuchskaninchen

*Hallo, lieber Hans-W., schön ,dass Dir beim Lesen urplötzlich Witze einfallen. Mir fiel nämlich gerade beim Verfassen einer Antwort wegen Interleukin-6 an Wolfgang und der Erwähnung, dass Konrad bei schönem Wetter immer lange Wanderungen macht, die Geschichte ein mit dem Touristen, der eine Wanderung bei strömendem Regen entlang einem Deich an der Nordsee macht und den Fremdenführer beim Anblick von so etwas wie einer Mütze hinter dem Deich fragt: "Sagen Sie mal, was ist das denn?" Der Fremdenführer ungerührt "Ach, das ist nur Jan-Hinnerk, der mäht bei jedem Wetter"

Und das auch: Als nämlich einer prahlte, sein Hund würde, wenn man ihm Geld ins Maul legen würde, loslaufen und vom Bäcker mit Brötchen zurückkommen.  Das glaub ich nicht, meinte der Andere. Dann probier es doch einfach aus. Als der Hund auch nach langer Zeit nicht wieder erschien, lachte der Andere hämisch. Der Hundebesitzer "Wie viel Geld hast Du dem Hund denn gegeben?" "Zehn Euro" meinte der Andere. "Zehn Euro?" fragte der Hundebesitzer "das hätte ich Dir vorher sagen sollen, mit zehn Euro geht er immer ins Kino".
Lieber Hans-W., Deinen obigen Spaß hatte ich beim Einüben eines Links rein zufällig noch einmal im Testforum eingegeben. Du hättest sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden gehabt?

*"Schenken ist ein Brückenschlag über den Abgrund der Einsamkeit"
*(Antoine de Saint Exupèry)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

ich bin gestern 27 km gelaufen, das ist aber kein Witz. Ich hatte mir noch überlegt, einen 3 km Umweg zu machen, um eine schöne runde Zahl zu erreichen. Aber das notwendige 1 stündige Entsäuerungsbad war da zu verlockend.

Wie ist es mit euch Hansen, WW und anderen, geht das bei euren Medikamentenorgien auch?

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Hans-W.

> *Mein Versuchskaninchen*
> 
> Hallo, lieber Hans-W., schön ,dass Dir beim Lesen urplötzlich Witze einfallen. ......Deinen obigen Spaß hatte ich beim Einüben eines Links rein zufällig noch einmal im Testforum eingegeben. Du hättest sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden gehabt?
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Harald,
kein Thema, war ja eh schon hier veröffentlicht!
Alles gute und einen schönen Sonntag,
Hans-W.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Wie ist es mit euch Hansen, WW und anderen, geht das bei euren Medikamentenorgien auch?
> Viel Erfolg, Konrad


Konrad, Du kleine Stichelratte, spuck nicht auf die Kleinen nur weil Du derzeit oben bist, wir rächen uns irgendwann. Wenn wir derzeit keine anderen Orgien hinkriegen lass uns doch wenigstens unsere Medikamentenorgien. Ich bin stolz wenn ich im Moment 5 km/Stunde schaffe, an Deine Halbmarathonleistung komm ich nicht dran. Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir - weiter so und pass auf Zecken auf, die gehen auch an kleine Stichelratten.
Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Humor besiegt auch PCa

*Hallo, Hans-W., solang Du Deinen Humor behältst, wird Dich auch Dein Tumor oder zumindest das, was von ihm nun immer noch aktiv ist, nicht besiegen können.

*"In Wirklichkeit sieht alles anders aus, als es wirklich ist"
*(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec, polnischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

[quote=Hutschi;26849]*Humor besiegt auch PCa*

Lieber Harald,

Das wäre dann der anti-Tumor-Humor, eine ganz neue, bisher wenig erforschte und sehr preiswerte cytostatische Behandlungsmethode.

Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

es gibt Schwerstbetroffene, die wollen sich gesundlachen, Tatsache, kein Witz. Winfried kennt auch die PCaler.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## PfanniVS

Moin,moin!
Jede Form von Erkrankung muss man wohl mit ner Prise Humor ertragen. Nachdem ich letzte Woche bei einem Rendsburger Urologen gut 3 Std auf ein Beratungsgespräch wartete, fuhr ich nach Hause und schrieb ihm folgende mail: 
Obwohl das PCa sehr langsam wächst, möchte ich doch lieber zuhause als in Ihrer stickigen Praxis sterben...
Wird ihn aber wohl kaum stören - es sei denn, er wird selbst mal krank..

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> es gibt Schwerstbetroffene, die wollen sich gesundlachen, Tatsache, kein Witz. Winfried kennt auch die PCaler.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hoffentlich hat sich dabei keiner tot gelacht! Aber egal, wer heilt hat Recht.

Gruß zurück,
Hans-W.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Moin,moin!
> Jede Form von Erkrankung muss man wohl mit ner Prise Humor ertragen. Nachdem ich letzte Woche bei einem Rendsburger Urologen gut 3 Std auf ein Beratungsgespräch wartete, fuhr ich nach Hause und schrieb ihm folgende mail: 
> Obwohl das PCa sehr langsam wächst, möchte ich doch lieber zuhause als in Ihrer stickigen Praxis sterben...
> Wird ihn aber wohl kaum stören - es sei denn, er wird selbst mal krank..


Hallo, es ist "not very Pfanni" (pardon the pun) wenn man so lange warten muss aber Du bist da nicht alleine mit diesem Problem. Was man dabei vergisst, wenn man(n) wütend nach Hause fährt, ist dass man sich dabei selber benachteiligt weil man später wieder hin muss, ob zu dem gleichen oder zu einem anderen ist egal. Die ev. halbe Stunde länger mit der Faust in der Tasche wäre wahrscheinlich die vernünftigere Lösung gewesen, oder?
Und denk dran, in der Truhe friert der Saft!
Hans-W.

----------


## Konrad

na ja,
bei dem Arzt würde ich einen Termin vereinbaren und dann 3 Stunden später erscheinen.

----------


## Harro

*Es geht auch so

*Hallo, : Heit schunn gelacht? De Dokter betracht de Otto un mänt: Sie sehen schun bedeutend besser aus als vor zwä Woche!"  - "Des liegt wahrscheinlich do dra, dass ich mich eisern dra gehalte hab, was uff de Medizinflasch steht" - "Un was steht druff?" - "Stets verschlossen halten....."

*Der Engländer liebt das Gefühl, dass er über sich selbst lachen kann. Er tut das aber nur, um den andern die Freude zu nehmen, über ihn zu lachen"
*(Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul.Hermann

> Wie unterscheiden sich diverse Fachärzte von einander?
> Der Chirurg weiß nichts, kann aber alles;
> Der Urologe weiß alles, kann aber nichts;
> Der Pathologe weiß alles, kann alles, kommt aber immer zu spät;
> Der Pschychologe weiß nichts, kann nichts, hat aber für alles Verständnis.
> Hans-W.


Ein Fußballfeld, in jeder Ecke ein Facharzt, in der Mitte ein Geldbeutel mit 1.000 Euro. Die Ärzte, ein schlechter Orthopäde, ein guter Orthopäde, ein Chirurg und ein Radiologe, laufen auf Kommando los, wer den Geldbeutel als erster erreicht, darf Ihn behalten. 
Nun die Frage: Wer bekommt das Geld? 
Antwort: Der schlechte Orthopäde. 
Zusatzfrage: Wieso?
Antwort: Einen guten Orthopäden gibt es nicht, der Chirurg hat die Regeln nicht verstanden, der Radiologe läuft wegen lumpiger 1.000 Euro garnicht erst los.

Der Witz stammt aus dem Büchlein "Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben" von Eckard von Hirschausen. Sehr zu empfehlen.

----------


## Harro

*Späße in Pfälzer Dialekt

*Hallo, von einem Buten-Hamburger gesammelt.

"Herr Dokter - mein Mann redd nachts im Schloof! Kann man do ebbes degege mache?" "Ich wäß net - vielleicht sollten Sie ihn mol dagsiewer zu Wort kumme losse"

"Herr Dokter, ich han Ohresause, Krampfadern, Koppweh, Magedrücke, Herzkloppe - können Sie mir sagen, was mir fehlt?" "Ihne fehlt gar nix - Sie hän jo schunn alles"

"Hoscht du schunn vergesse, dass dir de Arzt streng verbote hot, zum Esse Bier zu trinke?" "Is jo gut - dann trag des Esse halt widder in die Küch"

"Mama, ich bin jo so froh, dass ich net eier viertes Kind bin!" "Wieso dann?" "Ei unsern Lehrer hot gesaat, dass jedes vierte Kind än Chines wär"

"Kurt: "Ab heit is Schluss mit dere Diät! Ich seh net ei, vor Hunger zu sterbe, nore um e paar Jährle länger zu lewe"

Doktor: "Können Sie mir sage, wo die Schmerze zum erschtemol uffgetretete sin?" "Ja, des war korz hinner Lautre"

Es Lisa: "Der neie Doktor is arich gut, es lohnt sich, zu dem hie zu gehe!" "Wieso dann?" "Ei, weil der immer ebbes find.."


De Karl kaaft in die Apothek Schmerztablette. Korz druff rennt ihm de Apotheker hinnerher un kreischt: "Ich han Ihne aus Versehe Arsen gewe!" "Un, is des so schlimm?" "Ja, des koscht vier Euro mehr"

De Doktor Müller kummt vom Urlaub zurick, unnerhalt sich korz mit seim Stellvertreter, dann ringt er die Händ und saat zu seiner Fraa: "Stell dir mol vor - der Simpel hot mir doch in dene drei Woche sämtliche Patiente geheilt"

Doktor: "Es Beschte fer Sie wär, mit em Trinke und mit em Raache uffzuhöre!" Patient: "Un was wär es Zwättbeschte?"

"De Dokder verordnet em Hannes gegen sei Magendricke mittags en Teller Haferschleim un vorm Schloofegehe e Glas Woi. Noch acht Daach froocht er de Hannes, wie er mit em Rezept zurecht kummt. "Es geht" mäant de Hannes, mit'em Haferschleim bin ich acht Daach im Rückstand, dodefor awwer mit dem Woi vier Woche voraus!"


"Schorsch, seit wann leid't die Fraa dann nimmie unner ihre nervöse Anfäll?" "Ei, seit ihr de Dokter gesaat hot, des wär e Alterserscheinung!"


"Un wann soll ich die Diät zu mir nemme, Herr Dokder - vor odder noch'm Esse?"

"Na, warscht beim Dokter, Erna?" "Ja  er hot mei Zung betracht un dann hot er mir e Stärkungsmittel verschriwwe" "Um Himmels Wille - hoffentlich net fer dei Zung!"


"Schämst du dich net, Karl! Dei Kinner gehen schunn in die Schul un du rennscht als noch hinner de Weibsleit her" "Ja, soll ich deswege mei Kinner net in die Schul schicke?"

De Bu frocht am ledschde Worschdmarktdach soin Babbe: "Wann gehn mehr häm?" "Wann ich genuch getrunke hab" määnt de Vadder. "Un wann is des?" "Wonn ich statt dene zwä Leit do driwwe viere hocke seh" "Do werd's höchste Zeit zum Gehe" saat de Bu. "Do sitzt nor ääner."

*"Man könnt erzogene Kinder gebären, wenn die Eltern erzogen wären"
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach der Untersuchung sagt der berühmte Frauenarzt: "Nun, gnädige Frau, wenn sie heute Abend Ihren Mann sehen..." "Ich bin nicht verheiratet, Herr Doktor!" "Nun also, wenn Sie Ihren Verlobten sehen...!" "Ich bin nicht verlobt, Herr Doktor!" "Na schön, dann eröffnen Sie Ihrem Freund..." "Ich habe keinen Freund, Herr Doktor, und überhaupt habe ich noch nie etwas mit einem Mann gehabt!" Der Arzt steht auf und geht zum Fenster und schaut hinaus. Minutenlanges Schweigen. "Herr Doktor, warum schauen Sie so angestrengt aus dem Fenster?" "Ich warte. Das letzte Mal, als so etwas passierte, ging ein großer Stern im Osten auf."

*"Versuchungen bekämpft man am besten mit Geldmangel und Rheumatismus"*
(Joachim Ringelnatz)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...
> "Ich warte. Das letzte Mal, als so etwas passierte, ging ein großer Stern im Osten auf."


Wirklich schön, aber leider eine Woche zu spät  -  oder 51 Wochen zu früh.

Wünsche humorreichen Start ins 2013
Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Die jungen Eltern lassen an Silvester ihren Filius alleine zu Hause und gehen zu Freunden auf die Silvesterparty. 

Kurz vor Mitternacht wird Mutter doch etwas nervös und ruft zu Hause an: "Na mein Schatz, gehts Dir gut oder 

gibt es irgend was Besonderes?" Filius: "Mama, der Christbaum brennt!" Sie: "Du sollst Doch sagen, der Christbaum leuchtet!"

Filius:", Ja, und die Vorhänge leuchten jetzt auch!"

Wünche ebenfalls einen guten Start ins 2013
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Sagt die junge Hausfrau zu ihrem Mann: "Du, Werner, unser neues Hausmädchen ist schwanger." Seine Antwort: "Unsinn! Selbst der beste Arzt kann das nach 3 Tagen nicht feststellen."

Gruß Harald.

*"Versuchungen sollte man nachgeben, wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen"*
(Oscar Wilde)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Einer geht noch:*

Drei Männer brüsten sich, wer der Beste im Bett sei. Der erste: "Ich habe gestern dreimal mit meiner Frau geschlafen, und heute morgen hat sie mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass ich der Tollste sei". Der zweite: "Ich habe letzte Nacht fünfmal mit meiner Frau geschlafen. Heute morgen hat sie mir gestanden, dass ich der beste Liebhaber aller Zeiten bin". Der Dritte: Ich hab letzte Nacht einmal mit meiner Frau geschlafen." "Was nur einmal? Und was hat sie heute morgen gesagt?" "Hör nicht auf!"

*"Bedenke, dass du die Sorgfalt eher lernen sollst, als die Fertigkeit"*
(L. da Vinci)

----------

